# Fat river bream



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me and my dad hit the river this morning looking for bream. It was up and muddy but we found some big bream in the back of a flooded slough... Good times with the pops and the ultralights...caught them on bottom with earthworms, not much action with crickets.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good fight...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bull Bluegill! Meaty backstraps Great Pic!
Thanks!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Titty bream! Were they peeing on you?

Glad you and your Dad had some fun.:yes:


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

thoughs are some nice fat ones. And some time with the old man don't hurt ether.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Titty bream! Were they peeing on you?
> 
> Glad you and your Dad had some fun.:yes:


My boat was covered in bream pee...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice!!! I caught some about half that size at open pond this AM and 1 bass about 1.5 lbs.....

Now we headed out to try some BW bay!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice bream man ! :thumbup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Big bream, love those little guys fried nice n crispy.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice would love a plate full of whole fried bream one of the few fish I can say I really like


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

*Bream+*

DCoss....Those are some Beaut's....and great being able to be with your Dad.
Sure miss mine and the times we had in the boat. Anyway...just curious ..
are ya'll on Escambia. . . . and how deep were they. neil


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

My dad fried them up this evening and they were awesome.... we eneded up keeping 15 total with 12 being slabs like the ones in the pics. We were on yellow and we caught the big ones bottom fishing in deep water probably 10-12'.


----------

